
5 Book Recommendations from Dave Morin, Sunrise Bio CEO and Co-Founder of Path - yuvals
https://blog.parrotread.com/5-book-recommendations-from-dave-morin-sunrise-bio-ceo-653a5059fe29
======
pinewurst
[http://jesuschristsiliconvalley-
blog.tumblr.com/post/4653927...](http://jesuschristsiliconvalley-
blog.tumblr.com/post/46539276780/a-cunt-and-his-iphone)

